# Pic of mama & baby cosleeping (in the dark!) *cool pic!*



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

I came accross this this evening and just had to share it... it was taken when my *baby* was 6 months old. It was taken by my DH in the middle of the night (I had no idea he'd even taken it until a few days later!) with a fancy-shmancy camera with an infared light thingy.
Anyway...
'Family Bed'
Katie is now almost 2.5 years old and she still sleeps with us just like that.


----------



## lilgsmommy (Jun 21, 2004)

That is too sweet! I cant wait to start co-sleeping again!


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

What a beautiful picture! Thanks for sharing!









Roxanne


----------



## womama (Mar 14, 2005)

So sweet!
I want a picture like that.


----------



## girly's mama (Mar 11, 2005)

Wonderful picture!!!








Thank you for sharing!!!


----------



## crazymom (Jun 4, 2005)

How sweet!!







Love the picture. Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## FreeSpiritMama (Oct 22, 2003)

Beautiful picture, thanks for sharing


----------



## mom2fourwildones (May 5, 2005)

Aaawwww that is just a precious picture!


----------



## bcky2 (May 30, 2005)

what a wonderful picture







what a wonderful dh to take a picture like that









becky







:


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Very Awesome!


----------



## Mama2ABCD (Jun 14, 2003)

oh that is a beautiful photo!

you need to get that framed!

thanks for sharing.


----------



## sugarbeth (Apr 24, 2002)

So sweet!


----------



## mykidsmama (Jun 15, 2003)




----------



## krishnasakhi (Jun 8, 2005)

That's a beautiful picture!


----------



## Oonah (Jul 28, 2004)

That's a great photo!


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

If that were my pic, I would get a cool frame and hang it over our bed.







So sweet!


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Awesome pic! I love it


----------



## beth568 (Jul 1, 2004)

Aww!







You're both so beautiful. And look at that sweet, sweet baby.









What a wonderful keepsake photo. I love to see families snuggled up like that.


----------



## Best Feeling (May 11, 2005)

Ditto to everyone. That really is a beautiful picture~


----------



## ber (Apr 5, 2005)

I love that picture! It's so sweet.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

That is *so* sweet. Your baby sleeps just like mine - on her side with her head thrown back and her fat little arm hanging there. Adorable!


----------



## mandalamama (Sep 1, 2004)

so sweet and beautiful! thank you so much for sharing your picture


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Aw thanks! I love it! I really should get it blown up...


----------



## BumbleBena (Mar 18, 2005)

That is so sweet


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

I love that pic!


----------



## proud mama of 2 (Dec 16, 2004)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## minasmom (Jul 14, 2004)

That's a really sweet picture! We sleep almost exactly the same but Mina's head is usually IN my armpit, lol

--Angela


----------



## JaysMama (May 29, 2005)

That picture is so precious, you totally should frame it.


----------



## JaysMama (May 29, 2005)

Hey, did you see the sticky at the top? You should send your pic in to Cynthia and maybe they'll use it in the magazine!


----------



## BCmamaof6 (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion! I just submitted it.


----------



## Missy Princess Eha (Jan 28, 2003)

Could the two of you be any more beautiful???? Gosh that is priceless!


----------

